# Green Stuff taking over Help!



## kmc5 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I have these green stuff taking over. It is freshwater tank with pH of 7.8 and a GH of 5 or 6 db. How do I get ride of this? See picture below!!!!

Thanks you all!

...


----------



## kmc5 (Jun 21, 2010)

For more information, It is a 33Gal... With a big duel filter used for 50 Gal tank... I have 2 air pumps on left and right corners... so cycling is pretty good...

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Hi Im Mike (Sep 11, 2011)

Slime Algae - Causes and Cures for Slime Algae

Here's your problem and how to fix it. It looks like you haven't been keeping up with water changes. Another problem could also be that there isn't enough flow through the tank. Try adding another filter and that should also help with the problem. I also notice that your glass is covered in a thick coat of green algae. You can scrape that off or get an algae magnet cleaner. It'll make your life easier and helps give the aquarium a nicer look.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Yep... get started on water changes, and keep it up for awhile! Try and scrape off what you can of it and suck it out when you are siphoning water out.

Good luck!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

You have green slime algea also know as cyanobacteria. Its not actually an algea its a bacteria. My suggestion works but I know lots of people will disagree on here. The easiest way to get rid of it is by dosing a fish medication that kills the bacteria. Your LPS will sell it I cant remember what its called right now. I have used it on a few tanks with great success. Some people say to turn the light off for 4 days and that will fix it. You can try that if you want. I dont find that solves the problem because the bacteria is in your water so it needs to be killed.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Erythromycin is whats its called. Poor water quality is probably how it started. Water changes are very important. Make sure you are not over feeding your fish. I prefer pellets over flake food. Seems to cause less waste. I agree a powerhead is always helpfull to create good water circulation. Try to make your filter pickup tube near the bottom of the tank if its not already. You can add an extension to make it lower. That will help with picking up the waste off the bottom.


----------



## kmc5 (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh wow, thank you for all your replies! I will try my best on the maintenance! 

Thank you!!!


----------

